#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-02-28
<ozcanesen> hey i have a foss project, will you translate it to your language? https://translations.launchpad.net/terra thanks
<Asta> ozcanesen: Is it more like Terminator or Guake ? :)
<ozcanesen> Asta, sorry i was afk
<ozcanesen> i think its more like Guake
<Asta> ozcanesen: No problem ! I will take a look at the translations
<ozcanesen> Asta, thanks it will not take your time much, only 100 strings
<Asta> ozcanesen: What do you mean with "Always use primary" ? :/
<ozcanesen> You can select which monitor do you want to show main window
<ozcanesen> or you can select "always use primary"
<Asta> ok, I wanted to be sure about the monitor :)
<Asta> ozcanesen: For the 79 - "Restrore defaults", I think it is 'Restore' :)
<ozcanesen> ah thanks i will fix it
<Asta> ozcanesen: I think it's done :)
<Asta> Perhaps improvable but comprehensive I think
<ozcanesen> Asta, thanks :) i love free software community
<Asta> Do you plan to build a Ubuntu-version? :)
<Asta> Oh, it's in python, perhaps I can run it with the source o/
<Asta> ozcanesen: Woow, I launched it on Ubuntu, it's great ! :D
<Asta> It's a Guake who can be splitted <3
<Asta> But i cannot run the setup.py, I installed the dependecies but they are errors...
<ozcanesen> whic distro are you using?
<Asta> Ubuntu :$
<Asta> 13.04
<ozcanesen> actually there is a ppa
<ozcanesen> https://launchpad.net/~ozcanesen/+archive/terra-terminal
<Asta> ozcanesen: Thanks, I will look for it !
<Asta> Thanks !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-03-01
<EL7FE> bonjour à tous ceux qui sont sur le canal Freenode...
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2016-03-05
<stephane84_> Bonjour. Y a-t-il quelqu'un pour donner un peu de guidance pour les traductions d'Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<stephane84_> J'ai fait des propositions pour de nouvelles traductions
<stephane84_> pouvez-vous me dire si c'est correctement fait ?
<stephane84_> https://translations.launchpad.net/~svergeylen/+activity
<stephane84_> merci
<stephane84_> OK, j'ai trouvé de quoi m'occuper avec "Evolution"
<stephane84_> Pas grand monde ici...
<stephane84_> Quelques suggestions de plus... https://translations.launchpad.net/~svergeylen/+activity
